# New to the place



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 4, 2011)

Brand new here, looking to learn and be a valuable member of the community.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Anabolic5150* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortrit (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 4, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Welcome to IM!


 

Thank you, great place!


----------



## robert45rob (Mar 4, 2011)

new to this forum chat thing ..LOOKING TO GET SOME HELP AND AN OPINION ON MY FIRST CYCLE . SOME ONE WHO KNOW A THING OR TWO ABOUT IT ..ANY HELP ..????????????


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 4, 2011)

robert45rob said:


> new to this forum chat thing ..LOOKING TO GET SOME HELP AND AN OPINION ON MY FIRST CYCLE . SOME ONE WHO KNOW A THING OR TWO ABOUT IT ..ANY HELP ..????????????


 
Not me Bro, maybe others who have some more knowledge.


----------



## MissionHockey (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CURLS (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 4, 2011)

MissionHockey said:


> Welcome to the forum.


 


CURLS said:


> Welcome!


 

Thanks!


----------



## prop01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome to the site ..


----------



## prop01 (Mar 4, 2011)

robert45rob said:


> new to this forum chat thing ..LOOKING TO GET SOME HELP AND AN OPINION ON MY FIRST CYCLE . SOME ONE WHO KNOW A THING OR TWO ABOUT IT ..ANY HELP ..????????????


 
Yes sir , check out the Anabolics section . Read the stickies first . [good info ] Read through as many old post as possible , if that does not help .. post a question . 
Best ~


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 4, 2011)

prop01 said:


> Welcome to the site ..


 
Thanks!




prop01 said:


> Yes sir , check out the Anabolics section . Read the stickies first . [good info ] Read through as many old post as possible , if that does not help .. post a question .
> Best ~


 
Great advice right there.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 5, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> best-regards
> 
> wp


 

Thank you.


----------



## bartvd (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 6, 2011)

bartvd said:


> Welcome!


 
Thank you.


----------



## zok37 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello Anabolic5150, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome our new friend


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 7, 2011)

zok37 said:


> Hello Anabolic5150, welcome to the forum.


 


Gena Marie said:


> Welcome our new friend


 

Thank you both!


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey brother, you are welcome here. I just joined not too long ago and have learned a lot of shit, also running my first cycle. Ask questions and you will learn a lot


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 7, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Hey brother, you are welcome here. I just joined not too long ago and have learned a lot of shit, also running my first cycle. Ask questions and you will learn a lot


 
Thanks, here to learn for sure.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 7, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Thanks, here to learn for sure.


 
by the way i like you "learning to be more anabolic" line over there. good shit


----------



## stevedav (Mar 7, 2011)

Well Come to the Iron Muscles word...


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 8, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> by the way i like you "learning to be more anabolic" line over there. good shit


 
Aren't we all?



stevedav said:


> Well Come to the Iron Muscles word...


 
Thanks!


----------



## phosphor (Mar 9, 2011)

With a handle such as yours, you will fit right in! Welcome


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 9, 2011)

phosphor said:


> With a handle such as yours, you will fit right in! Welcome


 

Thank you phosphor!


----------



## Radical (May 11, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## rocco-x (May 11, 2011)

welcome...!


----------



## mlc308 (May 11, 2011)

Welcome here


----------



## Oitepal (May 17, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## MegaTron (May 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## nickg923861 (May 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## broke1naz (May 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## tyzero89 (May 20, 2011)

welcome


----------

